# Bumble Bee or Carpenter Bee???



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a few of these guys buzzing around a hanging plant by the mason bee houses.

Not sure if they are Carpenter or Bumble bees. All-black abdomen and a yellow mid section.

They seem to be cruising the wood trim when not at the flowers.

If they are carpenter bees...I assume the pollinate flowers too? If so, I won't be overly mean to them but I don't want them drilling more holes in the house.

Here is a picture:


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Carpenter ..I just saw them down the street where im trapping a feral hive . They cut perfect holes in a 1 x 8 on a shed . I was wondering why i was always seeing bumble bees in my garage ,,,until i saw them go in the wall .


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

I did some searching online (the web is always right) and they do pollinate flowers. Kind of thought they did as...well...they are on the flowers in the picture 

It says they don't really damage structures but I think I will continue to putty up their holes where I find them.

Sorry guys...don't want you eating my house. I won't be killing them though...just closing their doors, so to say.


----------



## siouxbeedoo (Jun 4, 2011)

They'll just make new holes if you putty. Leave them alone! They come back to the same holes year after year and do no damage. Have had them in my barn since 1981 and the barn is still standing I find them amusing - the will often hover and watch me as I speak softly to them, then I say goodbye and they flit away... very non-aggressive bees.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

They can do some real damage. My neighbor has Carpenter bees making swiss cheese out of her garage rafters. I'll post some pictures soon as I told her I would clad the wood in aluminum for her. She has tried painting, caulking and spraying. The bees are gentle and amusing.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

My folks had Carpenter bees in their old garage rafters...Line upon line of them. My folks did not appreciate the uninvited company.
LtlWilli


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

How about protecting your structural wood (cladding or whatever) but putting some sacrificial wood where they congregate? Best of both worlds.


----------

